# Has anyone seen the new STS SYSTEM?



## 3dhoyt (Jan 20, 2005)

Just curious if you've shot with it yet? How does it compare to the single STS?


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

one isnt enough?


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*One STS vs Double STS*

We made the double STS primarily for the shorter axle to axle bows because of the "thump" complaint we were getting last year from customers who shot the shorter bows (the SQ2 and Black Knight for example). There is no more "thump" just complete silence. But, they also work great for all other bows too.


----------



## JackFrost (Jan 22, 2005)

When are you guys going to give us Camo options on these things?



:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

got my upgrades ordered...

them bow jack thingees will be on all the new ones also....


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Camo STS's*

If we can get the deal worked out with the manufacturer, the camo versions won't be available until around March 2006. We're hopeful, but still not sure. We're still working on what the pricing will be when we find out how much the company will charge us for doing the camo.

Thanks.


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

JackFrost said:


> When are you guys going to give us Camo options on these things?
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


Just curious what do you need a Camo one for?


----------



## JackFrost (Jan 22, 2005)

stodr said:


> Just curious what do you need a Camo one for?



Why not?

Don't worry, I already have one on my bow. Would just like a camo one.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

JackFrost said:


> Why not?
> 
> Don't worry, I already have one on my bow. Would just like a camo one.


then you gonna worry about the matching camo...oh man this could get crazy.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



STSman said:


> If we can get the deal worked out with the manufacturer, the camo versions won't be available until around March 2006. We're hopeful, but still not sure. We're still working on what the pricing will be when we find out how much the company will charge us for doing the camo.
> 
> Thanks.


---------------
Hello STSman getting close  :thumbs_up 

Unk


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*HI Unk*

Glad to see our friends of the STS are still around.:teeth: 

Mrs. STSman
Brigitte


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Upgrading to the 2006*

Anyone who has purchased a 2005 model STS can upgrade to the new 2006 by removing the limbsaver and nylon cap and slipping on the E.D.S. stopper.


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

JackFrost said:


> Why not?
> 
> Don't worry, I already have one on my bow. Would just like a camo one.


Just wondering if you were one of those people that needed matching camo and if it wasn't camo it wasn't good enough to hunt with "deer might see it"

You gave the correct answer as far as I am concerned.


----------



## jwbagm (Dec 12, 2004)

*price*

whats the price on the new ones and do you have the chrome ones in either single or double


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*prices*

Front mount and rear mount singles $39.99. Same as last year, but much improved.

Double front mount and rear mount $49.99.

E.D.S. Stopper will be $6.99.


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey STSman.

I have a front mount version on my HCA. I will probably transfer it to my next target bow for next years 3d. However, I have mocked up and fabricated a few mounts to include a rear stab at various angles and an STS mount into one piece. Any plans for something like this in the future?

Maybe Ybar mount With STS mount integrated.
Or single rear stab mount with STS mount integrated.

Like I had stated, I have made a few but My machining capabilities are limited. and I would like one that looks professional.

I'm sure a few Others might be interested.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*E.D.S. Stoppers*

WooHoooooooo!!!!!!!!!! We're starting to ship tomorrow everything with the new E.D.S. System on it.


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :nixon:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

stodr said:


> Just curious what do you need a Camo one for?


In case that deer says "What's that in the distance? Why it's an STS system.....must be a......BOWHUNTER!"


Apparently happens alot when hunting with black Dloops. 


 :teeth:


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*sts*

will the new sts work better on the martin x cam


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*The new STS*

Since we have done away with the nylon cap and the limbsaver, the E.D.S. system fits tighter on the rods so you don't ever need to worry about it "falling off" :teeth: and it's smaller in diameter for better cable clearance on some bows. No alterations need to be made.:thumbs_up


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

HCAman said:


> Hey STSman.
> 
> I have a front mount version on my HCA. I will probably transfer it to my next target bow for next years 3d. However, I have mocked up and fabricated a few mounts to include a rear stab at various angles and an STS mount into one piece. Any plans for something like this in the future?
> 
> ...


STSman
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*HCAman*

We have several designs still "on the table":teeth: but we're still trying to get production costs worked out. Don't be surprised it one day.................

:teeth: :thumbs_up


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

Does the old nylon cap pull off or is it screwed on? I want to upgrade to the new ends and just wanted to know the proper way to take the old ones off. Do you have the new ends ready for shipping? If so I'll pm you to order some. Thanks


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Installing the E.D.S.*

Just remove the limbsaver and you can pop off the nylon cap. It should be fairly easy to remove. Then clean the end of the rod of the residue, and slip on the E.D.S. stopper.
Thanks.


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

I am going to order a STS for my Switchback. I was just curious as to which one would be the best choice. If the double will perform better, that is what Ill order.

Also, can the double be ordered now, and where can I order one?


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Doubles*

We're hoping to start shipping our the doubles in Mid December. Right now, only the new singles are available. Give us a call at 731-286-6889. Thank you.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Response*

Already getting a wonderful response on the new 2006 STS's from past and new customers. Thank you.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Is the E.D.S. stopper made from the same material or is it something new? I have the 2005 model on my target bow and love it. Does the new head do anything the old one does not? I am just wondering if I have a reason to change/up-grade or not. Thanks for any input.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*E.d.s.*

The new E.D.S. system works even better than the 2005 model sts's. It is a different...more absorbent material.


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

STSman said:


> Front mount and rear mount singles $39.99. Same as last year, but much improved.
> 
> Double front mount and rear mount $49.99.
> 
> E.D.S. Stopper will be $6.99.


Hey STSman

Are these prices shipped???

Thanks for the info...
HCAman


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Prices*

From now on we are using UPS instead of the post office. Last year, we had several packages "misplaced" by the post office (and good luck getting a refund or finding the packages). UPS gives us good tracking numbers and everything gets to where it should. It costs a little more, but it's well worth it in our opinion.


----------



## bhanks55 (Sep 14, 2005)

*What he said.*



HCAman said:


> Hey STSman
> 
> Are these prices shipped???
> 
> ...


What he said


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Shipping*



STSman said:


> From now on we are using UPS instead of the post office. Last year, we had several packages "misplaced" by the post office (and good luck getting a refund or finding the packages). UPS gives us good tracking numbers and everything gets to where it should. It costs a little more, but it's well worth it in our opinion.


Shipping cost are added.


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Just called and pre-ordered a new double STS for my Tribute. STSman, and his wife (whom I spoke with) are fine people. Very personable and not afraid to talk and explain everything. She spoke with me on the phone for at least ten minutes. (I even got disconnected on my cell phone a couple times. She wasn't the least aggravated)

I wish I had five or six more bows, so that I could support these good people further..:thumbs_up


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

When will you be accepting Paypal?


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Paypal*

Hopefully, everything new will be up and running in 2 weeks.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*My test....*

Go to:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=253667


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

STSMAM, I just bought a new sts for my new Pearson GenII bow that I have not received yet, I didn't open the package as of yet and was wondering if I can return it for the new EDS end???


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Returns for exchanges*

All STS returns must be made with the dealer you purchased your STS from.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

what kind of results have you had with the STS on the Mathews MQ32, any input?


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

JackFrost said:


> Why not?
> 
> Don't worry, I already have one on my bow. Would just like a camo one.


 A little camo tape and your done--looks good too.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

had one on mine, before i got the new tribute. It worked good, but had a little thump. Go with the double sts, and it should work better.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

i have already called order the new double sts ,, just waiting on call back when they come in cant wait until it gets here


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

I received the new EDS Stopper for my STS today. 
Took about 5 minutes to take off the old one, and slip on the EDS. 
Only had time to shoot about 5 arrows, but my bow feels even better than it did with the original STS.
My only disapointment was they charged me over $7.00 to ship it from TN to MO. :thumbs_do 
Seems a little high for something that only weighs a few ounces. 

slinger


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Shipping charges*

We ship everything throught UPS because if it's tracking system and I do not charge 1 penny more than what UPS charges us. I'm sorry if you think that it's too much for shipping, but UPS controls that we don't. I wish we did but sorry. 
We had too many packages "misplaced" by the post office last year to rely on them for our shipping needs. At least now, we're sure a package will get there.

Mrs STSman.........Brigitte:teeth:


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Camo?*

If its black you really don't need camo unless your in deep snow then white camo is OK

Black is the absence of light.... BTW

I love my STS

Tink


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

*Where can i get one???*

Do you have a websight or something?


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

STSMan..Mrs STSMan, I was just curious if you had an update on when the double STS's would be here. I have pre-ordered mine. My Tribute should be here this week, so I was just curious. :teeth: Thanks alot.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Double STS's*

We are hoping to start shipping the double STS's in (or around) the next two weeks..........much sooner than we'd expected in the beginning. Thank you everyone for your patience and support.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



STSman said:


> We are hoping to start shipping the double STS's in (or around) the next two weeks..........much sooner than we'd expected in the beginning. Thank you everyone for your patience and support.



Very true = Unk's secret: 


Unk


----------

